# 태조와 제5비 신성왕후 김씨의 아들이다



## Gudu

Can someone help me translate the following text. Please. It is important for me.
It is from korean wikipedia about  Prince Anjong (Wang Uk) of Goryeo

태조와 제5비 신성왕후 김씨의 아들이다. 신성왕후 김씨는 신라 경순왕의 사촌누이로, 935년 11월 신라가 고려에 항복 의사를 표하며 시집보낸 여성이다. 따라서 왕욱은 936년에서 태조가 사망하는 943년 사이에 태어났을 것으로 추정된다.
981년 경종이 사망하면서 경종의 제4비인 헌정왕후 황보씨(대종의  딸, 왕욱의 조카)는 궁에서 나와 살았다. 이때 그 이웃에 왕욱이 살았는데, 두 사람은 자주 왕래하다보니 함께 지내는 시간이  많아졌고, 결국 정을 통해 헌정왕후는 왕욱의 아이를 가지게 되었다. 당시 이 일은 주변사람들이 모두 쉬쉬하여 조정에서는 모르고  있었는데, 어느 날 왕욱의 노비가 왕욱의 집에 일부러 불을 질러 이 일에 대해 위문차 왕욱의 집에 왔던 성종(헌정왕후의 친오빠)에게 이 일을 보고하였다. 성종에게 모든 일이 알려진 직후 헌정왕후는 자신의 집으로 돌아가다가 갑자기 산고를 느껴 아이를 낳고는 곧바로 죽었고, 왕욱은 사수현으로 귀양을 가게 되었다. 이때 태어난 아이가 왕순(현종)이다. 헌정왕후와 왕순은 모두 태조의 손녀, 손자이니, 그들은 모자지간이면서 사촌남매간이 되는 셈이다.
 후일 왕순은 성종의 명에 의해 보모에게 맡겨졌다. 어느날 성종의 명으로 왕순이 궁에 들어와 성종과 대면하게 되는데, 이때  왕순이 성종의 무릎 위로 기어올라오며 '아비, 아비' 라고 불렀다. 이때 성종은 눈물을 흘리며 왕순을 아버지 왕욱에게 보냈다.  왕욱은 사망하는 996년까지 귀양지에서 아들 왕순과 함께 살았고, 왕순은 왕욱이 사망한 이듬해인 997년에 개경으로 돌아와 왕위에 오르기까지 파란만장한 시간을 보내게 된다.
 그는 헌정왕후와의 사이에서 1남(왕순, 현종)을 낳았다. 훗날 아들 왕순이 왕위에 올라 왕욱의 묘호를 안종(安宗)이라 하고, 시호를 효목대왕(孝穆大王)이라 하여 태묘에 합사했다. 훗날 여러 시호가 가상되고 고쳐져 안종헌경효의대왕(安宗憲景孝懿大王)이라 하였다. 능은 무릉이다.


----------



## kenjoluma

> Is a son of 태조 and his 5th wife, Kim the Queen 신성. She is a cousin of the King 경순 in 신라, and 신라 sent her to 고려 as a token of surrender. Therefore, we can assume that 왕욱 was born somewhere between 936 AD and 943 AD, when 태조 died.


 
Translated only the first paragraph. Hope someone kindly translates other three for you.


----------



## kenjoluma

Just a summary of next three paragraphs:

And he left the palace after 경종 (the king) died, as well as 경종's 4th wife, 현정왕후 황보씨. They hit it off, and together they had a baby, who later became 왕순, the King 현종. Anyway, 현정왕후 황보씨 died delivering the baby, and people were gossiping about this incestuous relationship.

성종 (the next king) knew about it, and freaked out and banished 왕욱 to 사수현. 

And later, 성종 met this baby, and this baby murmured 'daddy, daddy' to him, and 성종 got touched or whatever, so sent this baby to where 왕욱 was, so they can live together.

Later, 왕욱 became a king in a dramatical way and et cetera et cetera.


----------



## Gudu

Thank you verry much. 
Does not say how he died?
Thank you again.


----------



## kenjoluma

Gudu said:


> Thank you verry much.
> Does not say how he died?
> Thank you again.



_HOW_ he died? No. Just small remarks on his tomb and where he was buried.


----------



## Gudu

Ok. Thank you verry much.


----------

